# Audison Voce Amps



## Heath (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone heard any additional information on these amps. I have seen the spec sheets and they look awesome. Just wondering about MSRP and release date?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

msrp is meant to be the same as the current LRX line I believe.

availability isn't for a while I believe, but I don't have dates.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

senior800 said:


> msrp is meant to be the same as the current LRX line I believe.
> 
> availability isn't for a while I believe, but I don't have dates.


I'm not so sure about the prices being the same the improvements over the LRx series was costly I'm sure.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm not so sure about the prices being the same the improvements over the LRx series was costly I'm sure.


I don't believe there are any official figures out yet, but a couple of Audison dealers in Britain have both told me that is what they expect it to be.

They are getting rid of the LRX to make room for the voce, and still have the 2 tiers of thesis above which are keeping as the pricey ones.


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah, i was also told by a few sources that pricing was online with the lrx series. because they follow some of the same models

i believe their is a digital mod. add on, so you can run cat-5 from your bitone directly to the voce amp. just like the thesis line. that will probably cost a few hundred extra.

i couldnt wait so i just bought the lrx 5.1, i was told the voce 5.1k is close to the same specs, maybe a bit more.

what they really need is a damn 7.1k, i would pay bit money for it. i just went 3 way so the 5.1k doesnt have enough channels for a 3 way active frontstage. i have to go find a midbass amp...


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm seeing pictures on the voce...they look like the Thesis chassis actually.










I haven't heard that the digital out would cost any more. It looks like from the picture that it already comes on the amplifier. I'm hearing a June release. That can't come soon enough. I've got to be in Calgary for Canadian finals with a fully tuned setup. 

I'm already in the process of selling my year old LRx's in anticipation of the digital inputs. Got a Bit One and I'm about to have a digital out on my source. It'd be stupid not to do the Voce's...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> I'm seeing pictures on the voce...they look like the Thesis chassis actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, is Scott bankrolling you?


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

$heeit! If he was, I wouldn't be rolling in a Yaris. It's a DIYMA spirit that has me going. I got the Bit One at a steal from my shop and since the shop is an Elettromedia and HAT haven, it all just comes together. Notice that I have to sell my current amps to buy the new Voce's...so no, I'm not bankrolled by anyone.

It's more of a connection/networking thing for me at this point. We all have friends that are experts at something. I'm trying to be one of the first people with a digital preout (or FOUR) on my P-01. MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Luckily I'm friends with Audison (I run Audison LRx Amps) and when I need something they are more than willing to help. I compete without sponsorship against the Big Dogs in So Cal. with their seemingly unlimited budgets and yeah they beat up on me, but sometimes the Sun shines on this old fart.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

See, that's the thing. I'm not in competition to compete against other vehicles. I could care less what their score is. It's more about optimizing my setup to the experience I have with music. 

Scott Buwalda and Dave Edwards both mentioned that I need to get the "killer" mentality for competition.

I'm afraid that if I start being too aggressive that I'll start turning into some nut bags that are floating around. I hear about a lot of SQ competitors not letting others sit and audition their vehicles. I'm telling you, as long as you don't mess with my stuff or get personal, anyone is welcome to listen in my car. 

After all, the music and the experience is what it's all about. I've made some really cool friends over the last year since I've come back from deployment. My eyes have been opened to what goes on in the car audio world...there's still much more to learn. Finding a nitch without becoming burned out is my goal now.

On the Audison end, I'd love to have Larry Fredricks on speed dial. My shop owner does...I'm a bit more unassuming though. From what I hear, he's a wealth of knowledge.

...now to work on the installation of the new L8SE's...

-no, I'm still not bankrolled-


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> See, that's the thing. I'm not in competition to compete against other vehicles. I could care less what their score is. It's more about optimizing my setup to the experience I have with music.
> 
> Scott Buwalda and Dave Edwards both mentioned that I need to get the "killer" mentality for competition.
> 
> ...


I refuse to tune to the MECA, IASCA whatever disk I've been told that I can't win if I don't. I tune the car to my liking and show up and anyone is welcome to sit in my car, my problem is the car looks like sh*t and isn't very well tolerated.

Larry is on my speed dial, but I talk to the Big Dogs they don't bite.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

michaelsil1;1276117[B said:


> ]I refuse to tune to the MECA, IASCA whatever disk I've been told that I can't win if I don't. I tune the car to my liking and show up and anyone is welcome to sit in my car,[/B] my problem is the car looks like sh*t and isn't very well tolerated.
> 
> Larry is on my speed dial, but I talk to the Big Dogs they don't bite.


i feel the same way lol


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I like a few tracks from both the Mapleshade sampler and the IASCA discs. There are SO many great recordings out there that demonstrate the system...

Now picking up the used condoms and McDonald's fries from your vehicle's floor is usually pretty important in a competition...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Now picking up the used condoms and McDonald's fries from your vehicle's floor is usually pretty important in a competition...


It's worse than that. 

In fact the first time I showed up to compete they told me to leave.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah...a dead body does tend to give people the wrong impression...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'm wondering if the Voce Amps have been raised to the old VRx Specs? I know that the latest LRx line was close.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

The AV quattro does 130 x 4 and 400 x 2

The AV due looks the same as the 2.9

It's those quattros that I really like! A digi in and 400 x 2? It's like an Arc 4200se except it's Italian.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

sqcomp said:


> The AV quattro does 130 x 4 and 400 x 2
> 
> The AV due looks the same as the 2.9
> 
> It's those quattros that I really like! A digi in and 400 x 2? It's like an Arc 4200se *except it's Italian*.


its actually made in thier new chinese facility

only think coming out of italy these days is the Thesis lineup


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Go figure. Whelp...guess I can't buy them.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

Whys that?
They own the facility in china that its coming from. 

I dunno about you, but if it retains the quality of all my other Audison products, I dont really care where they are making it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Yeah...a dead body does tend to give people the wrong impression...


Yes it does, my past isn't pretty and my car shows it.

The thing about competing is SQ and that's what I wanted to be judged by unfortunately it's also about bling luckily I won.



Made in China :surprised: OMG  what is the world coming to. :behead:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

sqcomp said:


> See, that's the thing. I'm not in competition to compete against other vehicles. I could care less what their score is. It's more about optimizing my setup to the experience I have with music.
> 
> Scott Buwalda and Dave Edwards both mentioned that I need to get the "killer" mentality for competition.
> 
> ...


There is no "s" on the end of Larry's last name..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Guess I won't be selling my _*Italian*_ LRx3.1k anytime soon. YEAH BABY!!!!! 

Kelvin


----------



## matthewo (Jan 31, 2008)

So I guess the lrx series are made in Italy? The new voce 3.0 midrange I bought are Chinese made. I think a lot of the new hertz, even the Millie might be china made also. But once again it's not that Chinese made products cannot be good. But I have seen many instances where good brands get a bit cheaper going to china. It's kinda like playing on their good name dropping price a bit and producing more product to reach more people. I deffently see electromedia as a company getting bigger, I just hope quality of their middle and top lines stays good. Their is a big following for lrx, and Millie line up. I hope these or whatever replaces the lrx is just as good or better.

I also believe that going to china is less about making a cheap product, and more about making volume at a reasonable price something they couldn't effectively do staying In italy. I think the switch is where a lot of companies excell or break, cause they take a big business plan switch and decide if they are going to cut corners or no. Like importing better quality componets vs just using Chinese component found locally.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Well spit...I added an s. Can't talk to him either now. What kind of a roll am I on? Chinese amps and then misspelled names?! The world is ending and I can't win for losing...

He he

Seriously though, the only way I might care where the amplifier was made is if I bought a McIntosh. At that point I'd have to visit the subject of using that brand in my little Toyota. It would be neat however to use all luxman amps in a Toyota...

Back on subject...

The voce line seems to be in the realm of Arc SE IMHO. The similar Mosconi offerings don't come with a digital option that I noticed, so that's the separation in my mind. What do you guys think that the voces stack up to?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Well spit...I added an s. Can't talk to him either now. What kind of a roll am I on? Chinese amps and then misspelled names?! The world is ending and I can't win for losing...
> 
> He he
> 
> ...


I think that they might have been raised to the VRx level, but you would have to call Larry to verify this. :laugh:


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

any eta out yet? I wanna go an get on the list for one


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Since EM delayed the release I had to go middle America with my new amps...

Sorry Elettromedia, you guys waited to damn long.










Still have the EM love in it though...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

sqcomp said:


> Since EM delayed the release I had to go middle America with my new amps...
> 
> Sorry Elettromedia, you guys waited to damn long.
> 
> ...


Seems like you haven't updated everything in your description... 

Kelvin 

hint: amps


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm crosseyed right now...what's wrong with the amps? As is a logo on the bottom right for DD? If that's it, I'll get there. I need to replace the Streamline Audio logo as well to their new shop logo. I'm not in a hurry. Unless IAASCA finals are going to be held in KC for the 2012 season, I'm not going to NEED this too much. Maybe once or twice next year.

..That's a hint for Moe. Get the finals in the center of the country where the West coast peeps can afford to go. I've got some Canadians to go to battle against.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

sqcomp said:


> I'm crosseyed right now...what's wrong with the amps? As is a logo on the *bottom right for DD*? If that's it, I'll get there. I need to replace the Streamline Audio logo as well to their new shop logo. I'm not in a hurry. Unless IAASCA finals are going to be held in KC for the 2012 season, I'm not going to NEED this too much. Maybe once or twice next year.
> 
> ..That's a hint for Moe. Get the finals in the center of the country where the West coast peeps can afford to go. I've got some Canadians to go to battle against.


That was it  

Kelvin


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

sqcomp said:


> I'm crosseyed right now...what's wrong with the amps? As is a logo on the bottom right for DD? If that's it, I'll get there. I need to replace the Streamline Audio logo as well to their new shop logo. I'm not in a hurry. Unless IAASCA finals are going to be held in KC for the 2012 season, I'm not going to NEED this too much. Maybe once or twice next year.
> 
> ..That's a hint for Moe. Get the finals in the center of the country where the West coast peeps can afford to go. I've got some Canadians to go to battle against.


 Tu ferais mieux d'attacher ta tuque avec de la broche

Translation >You'd better fasten your tuque with some bail wire...eh?









Very nice job on your system layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...6097_225012997528775_1135656_1736802830_a.jpg


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Price list. Not sure for which country. 



.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Notice that May 2011 date? 

Yikes! Talk about overpromise and underdeliver.

The pricing seems to be a wash with the LRx series BUT, you have to pay prolly $100 more for the CAT 5 connection into the amplifier.

I'd say this Voche line is squarely in the Arc Audio SE realm.

EM needs to step up with upgrades to the Bit One's software seeing Arc Audio's PS-8 effort.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

looks the same to the one I posted months bk. Also I checked with my work we havent got a new sheet since april... xD an it sure does not seem like the voce on their


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

sqcomp said:


> Notice that May 2011 date?
> 
> Yikes! Talk about overpromise and underdeliver.
> 
> ...


I agree bout time they do something


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

The difference is that EM owns the buildhouse and its a copy of thier italian facility.where others farm it out.


matthewo said:


> So I guess the lrx series are made in Italy? The new voce 3.0 midrange I bought are Chinese made. I think a lot of the new hertz, even the Millie might be china made also. But once again it's not that Chinese made products cannot be good. But I have seen many instances where good brands get a bit cheaper going to china. It's kinda like playing on their good name dropping price a bit and producing more product to reach more people. I deffently see electromedia as a company getting bigger, I just hope quality of their middle and top lines stays good. Their is a big following for lrx, and Millie line up. I hope these or whatever replaces the lrx is just as good or better.
> 
> I also believe that going to china is less about making a cheap product, and more about making volume at a reasonable price something they couldn't effectively do staying In italy. I think the switch is where a lot of companies excell or break, cause they take a big business plan switch and decide if they are going to cut corners or no. Like importing better quality componets vs just using Chinese component found locally.




sent from Samsung Fascinate


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

I talked to a audison rep. Said that the amps are shipping out after ces. You can find specs on audison website! Im prob going to wait till spring or summer to see if their any kinks


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

IMO, the big wait till CES will make people hold his breath a bit too long.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump for price / more info on the Voce amps. Specifically the AV 5.1k.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Audison | ceoutlook.com


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

voce amps are avaliable. if you guys are wantting a general idea of prices I may be able to help. those in oklahoma I can REALLY help.lol


----------



## abbasi umair (Sep 4, 2016)

hi i just want know the price of mille legend 1650.3 comps and audison av quattro 4 channel amp price in italy is their is anyone to tell will be appriciated thanks waiting for your response guys .


----------

